# New kitchen (post calf in kitchen) and other improvements



## GLENMAR (Nov 8, 2016)

Some of you may remember the calf I brought in the kitchen early last spring. Well, we have had a few improvements since then, and I just thought I'd share. Up until then, most improvements were to barns and fencing, but last spring we updated the kitchen, and I love it.

Before photo. Cabinets not all the way to ceiling. Cheap counter tops. Sink was Ok, but I wanted a farmhouse sink.





Over the range microwave left no clearance for large pots.



 

After. Soapstone counters, new cabinets, farmhouse sink ans pot filler faucet.



 





 




 


Also took out carpet in breezeway and added slate floor. Should look great with the Christmas tree this year.
Before






After


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 8, 2016)

very pretty!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 8, 2016)

Gorgeous - just gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2016)

Beautiful! 
I Love soapstone! I was talking with my son about "if I could build the house the way I want to"  today and i mentioned soapstone! Also stone. LOVE stone! 

What did you use on the back wall? I see you removed the small glass tiles. I am not a tile fan because it is so hard to clean, don't care how pretty it is. So what is it? I love it!

I do have exhaust vent envy.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 8, 2016)

That backsplash is marble with glass in between.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 8, 2016)

You did an awesome job.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice remodel! I can just see you smiling as you post those pictures!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 8, 2016)

Beautiful kitchen. The pot filler is something I would like to add to ours and we could, water is right on the other side of the wall. What kind of subfloor in under the slate?  I did slate under our wood stove but worried about doing tile anywhere else as I live in a manufactured home and I keep reading that I shouldn't try and tile the floor.   Where did you put the microwave? Mine isn't mounted high enough for big pots either.  Used my steam juicer today and almost couldn't.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 8, 2016)

babs - we don't have a modular but we are on pillars - we put jacks under areas where we had a lot of weight (like the gun safe).


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2016)

GLENMAR said:


> That backsplash is marble with glass in between.



Ok- you say that- but no close up? Come on!


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 8, 2016)

Lost the microwave. Don't miss it really. I love the hood. Under the floor was plywood them they put that heavy stone board. I can't remember what it's called. I love the pot filler. Mine is on an outside wall too. I already had an outside hose faucet on that side, so I knew there was a water line.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 8, 2016)

How's this for a close up. LOL. These were 16x16 inch tile sheets that interlocked.
Not sure what was going on by that light fixture, but it has been fixed since this photo was taken.
The marble is the "knot" and the gray glass is in between.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 9, 2016)

Just so you know, should you hear any noise some night and find your kitchen is gone, vanished, just a whole in your wall... do not jump to any conclusion about kitchen envy and come looking at my place.  Just saying.

Seriously, well done, real nice!


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 9, 2016)

Ha. All we did was pick out the cabinet design. Left everything else to the experts. We did install the backsplash ourselves to save $$


----------



## babsbag (Nov 9, 2016)

What is it like to have the experts do it? The heck with kitchen envy, I have laborer envy.   In my 35 year marriage we have hired a professional to do electrical in a house we were building, (should have done it ourselves and hired the plumbing done), install solar panels, install a gunite pool, install seamless rain gutters, install cement slab for a garage, and install an AC unit on the roof (it leaked).  Lowes and Home Depot are my weekend hangout. Oh, I do hire carpet installed.  There isn't a whole lot of anything we haven't tackled.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 9, 2016)

Love it.!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2016)

Alright ya'll, ya'll heard @GLENMAR .......if you want a kitchen remodel, you first have to raise a calf in your kitchen! Then the baby calf fairy and the kitchen fairy have a conference and decide that you deserve a NEW KITCHEN!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow, Glenmar!  That is gorgeous! 

I'm with @animalmom - _kitchen envy! _ We were going to do a total remodel in our kitchen. Bought IKEA cabinets & birch butcherblock to do a large island, which isnt finished yet.  Then medical bills happened & now we can't afford the rest of the kitchen. 

We already had 2 nice deep, stainless steel sinks, and 2 nice brushed nickle faucets with sprayers. So, at least that will be updated.

We have to replace the badly done ceramic countertop & backsplash. The plan was to use a white marble. But now, to keep cost down we are going to continue with birch butcher block countertop.  The backsplash is going to be a beautiful blue, glass, subway tile.  Oh, and we are going to paint the cabinets to pull it all together with the IKEA island.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2016)

Well DUH..... @Devonviolet just raise a calf in your kitchen!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Nov 10, 2016)

Well done glenmar...Love it.

At least I don't have to raise a calf in our kitchen before we remodel because we are starting from scratch.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 10, 2016)

Since cattle prices are down and kitchen remodeling is up, I think that you will have to fill any kitchen with a several dozen calves to pay for the remodel.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 11, 2016)




----------

